# cage boxing



## kellsey (Jul 10, 2011)

hi,does any1 know of any shows that do it or if thers any shows wanting boxers for fights??cheers people


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

I dont know of much demand for 'cage boxing' - in fact ive never heard of it. I cant imagine why most people would want to see a boxing match in a cage as opposed to a ring, sorry.

If youre talking about 'cage fighting' then thats a different story altogether.


----------



## kellsey (Jul 10, 2011)

no im talking about cage boxing and iv had several matches in a cage hence why i asked!!!


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

I've been to shows where they have had kickboxing fights in the cage in between mma fights. Think some promoters put boxing/kickboxing on with them to pad the card out as some places struggle to get as many mma fights on as they want. I don't think it's a bad idea personally. Think it's also a good way to get used to going in a cage to fight and get used to the atmosphere without having to go through the aba to have a boxing match up as that's not the way everyone wants to go to box. A lot of people do boxing for their mma skill set so its a good way to test it before going the whole hog also it can be the decider as to whether you really want to fight or just do it as a training/hobby/skill set thing


----------

